# My 2017 Mitzi guide build



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok first post on the Microskiff form and why not my 2017 Mitzi build. Hull is currently in line to be built and will be delivered to NE. Florida. I have owned an 17' Mitzi for 13 years now and guided for 3 years full time and feel the need to get a new boat. 
2017 Mitzi 17'
2017 Yamaha F70 4stroke
4" Atlas Mini jack plate
9X12 Lenco tabs
"2" 8' Power Poles Blades with mounts
"2" group 31 Relion Lithium batteries
"1" group 24 Relion Lithium battery
XI5 80lb Motorguide trolling motor
Lowrance ELITE 7Ti
Yeti 65qt cooler with EPIC cutting board
9 gallon Moeller fuel tank
Yamaha water/fuel separator 
Pro air bait oxygen pump
Bobs twin steering wheel switch
Gemlux "friction" henges and handles 
Gemlux steering wheel and custom wrap by me
RMP bow/power pole light
22' Moonlighter push pole
And a few other small things...
I will post photos as things come along but the hull is expected in 4/5 months. Right now I'm just getting everything together for the boat so there is no wait.
Slug-O aka Capt. Dana


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome! I live in NE FL hopefully I'll get to see it on the water someday!! Congrats!!


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

A few things for the boat so far..


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Better than Christmas at your house. Good luck with the build!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

do you think the lithium battery weight savings are worth the cost and do you worry about the possibility of fire charging them?


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

devrep said:


> do you think the lithium battery weight savings are worth the cost and do you worry about the possibility of fire charging them?


Yes I believe my Lithium 31s will be more that worth their price. Weight is 60% less per battery than lead. Power output is amazing compared to lead and "fire" is also not a concern with today's technology and charging system. I will be saving over 130lbs over lead. That's a small person in a boat!!!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

What size batteries are you using for the trolling motor? I've been talking to and emailing Minn-Kota about LI batteries for an Ulterra 8o#.


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm going to use Relion Li model "RB100" batteries. These are a group 31 battery. Weight each is 30lbs and can pull 25A for 240min.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks, I'm looking at 2 50ah Smart Batteries, 15# each. I don't need 80# of thrust, I just want the self-deploying feature which is not available in a 12V TM. Can't live with 2 54# Optimas.


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

Roger_Cook said:


> Thanks, I'm looking at 2 50ah Smart Batteries, 15# each. I don't need 80# of thrust, I just want the self-deploying feature which is not available in a 12V TM. Can't live with 2 54# Optimas.


Roger do you know the output of the 50s? The Relion Li 50s is 120min at 25A


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Slug-O said:


> Roger do you know the output of the 50s? The Relion Li 50s is 120min at 25A


This is what it says.
*Reserve Minutes @ 20A* *150 min*
Makes no sense to me. I can't find a chart of current draw for the Ulterra except max of 56a. I probably won't run it above 4, but I don't know what it draws at that speed. The 55# TM I'm using now is more than I need. Boat's hull weight is 420.


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

Roger_Cook said:


> This is what it says.
> *Reserve Minutes @ 20A* *150 min*
> Makes no sense to me. I can't find a chart of current draw for the Ulterra except max of 56a. I probably won't run it above 4, but I don't know what it draws at that speed. The 55# TM I'm using now is more than I need. Boat's hull weight is 420.


Yeah the Relions are measured at 5A more so they look to be about the same. Sounds like you will be just fine


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I think so, thanks.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Slug-O said:


> A few things for the boat so far..


What is the cushion cutting board gizmo on top of the Seafoam green Yeti?


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

mwong61 said:


> What is the cushion cutting board gizmo on top of the Seafoam green Yeti?


Ahhhh good eye. That's a cutting board made by a company "Epic" that comes in different sizes of coolers. It also has two drink holders and I had a padded seat made for it..


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Is that correct that it has a 9 gallon fuel tank? Do you think that is enough with the 70? Are all your fishing grounds that close? Not trying to be a jerk, just doesn't seem like it gives you much range.


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

Snookyrookie said:


> Is that correct that it has a 9 gallon fuel tank? Do you think that is enough with the 70? Are all your fishing grounds that close? Not trying to be a jerk, just doesn't seem like it gives you much range.


No that's a good and fair question. I charter full time here in Palm Valley and honestly if I use 3-4 gallons of fuel in a day I moved around a lot. I can honestly think of less than 10 times in 3 years that I use 6 gallons in a full day charter. Today's charter started just a mile from the ramp and I was on the TM and pole the rest of the charter so 9 gallons is way more than I'd ever use.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Love my 17 mitzi
View attachment 7841


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

Flat Mad said:


> Love my 17 mitzi
> View attachment 7841


Very nice... I've had my Mitzi for 13 years now.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cool, I was not aware that Mitzi's where still made. I talked to Tom years ago when I tried to get one


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Slug-O said:


> Very nice... I've had my Mitzi for 13 years now.


I had a 16 for 8 years sold it to my son he lives in Cape Coral, it gets fished a lot. You are correct about fuel economy, my f70 sips the gas I also have the 9 gallon tank never use more than 4 gallons on a trip .I know you will enjoy your new mitzi. Catchem up.


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Very cool, I was not aware that Mitzi's where still made. I talked to Tom years ago when I tried to get one


Tom is doing well and I speak with him about once every other month.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I love my 2007 Mitzi 17. If it just had more storage in the front.....


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Storage is at a premium on a mitzi so had to come up with away of keeping stuff handy but out of the way this is what I came up with
View attachment 7847


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

Always loved the Mitzi's. It would be nice if they reworked the top deck with a front hatch and better drain channels to keep the rear hatches dry.


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

Am


fishingdave said:


> Always loved the Mitzi's. It would be nice if they reworked the top deck with a front hatch and better drain channels to keep the rear hatches dry.


Amen to that...


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I absolutely loved the hull and the ride of my Tom Mitzlaf built Mitzi 17. The fit and finish of the cap to the hull perfect but hit its price point. The new ones are supposed to be a lot nicer finish but of course are higher priced. 

That being said I've fished with Leon on several occasions and have been in his Mitzi from the super high flood tides to the negative tides where we've had to get out and push it over bars to get to the fish. I'm sure the new one will be great. 

Can't wait to fish it Capt.

BTW if your ever looking for an inshore guide in NE Florida who will put you on fish and keep you laughing, give Capt Leon a call.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Slug-O said:


> Tom is doing well and I speak with him about once every other month.


Thanks I was wondering if he was still around. He should be proud of what he created. I remember a guide to poling he had on his sight


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah it's never a dull time on my boat..


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for lunch today Allen. That was fun with everyone at the lunch table. I'm stroking a fat check tomorrow for my Lithium batteries so I'm going to need a drink.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Slug-O said:


> Thanks for lunch today Allen. That was fun with everyone at the lunch table. I'm stroking a fat check tomorrow for my Lithium batteries so I'm going to need a drink.


Happy Birthday Captain. 
See you out on the water.


----------

